# for Pelin



## Chazzwozzer

Hi,

On 31th December, I'll give my friend named Pelin a present and I thought it would be an interesting idea to write my note on the box in Greek as her name derived from that language. Since she's studying languages and does not know what her name means and how to write in modern Greek, it will be a nice surprise for her too.

What I ask from you is a phrase, such as *"for Pelin"* or a simple new year wish containing her name in Greek. Any suggestions will be greately appreciated.

Thanks and merry Christmas to you all!
Ekin


----------



## anthodocheio

It would be: Για την Πελίν
The truth is that I can't imagine which Greek name this is.


----------



## ireney

Hmmm, I found that there's the form Πελίνα for Pelin (usually as a nick for Πελαγία) but I have no idea of its etymology.

A simple wish that works fine for almost any cause for celebration is Χρόνια Πολλά (add κι Ευτυχισμένα if you wish) Πελίνα 

Hronia Polla  means "Many years" and is used as a generic wish for pretty much any occasion
ki eytyhismena (the one in parenthesis) means "and happy"


----------



## Chazzwozzer

Thank you very much both. 

Χρόνια Πολλά κι Ευτυχισμένα Πελίνα, it is.


----------



## Billopoulos

Yep, very nice, never heard a woman called Pelin before!
You could also add: Με υγεία και χαρά! saying that you also wish her to have a good health and joy


----------



## crazy

ok guys.Pelin is a Turkish name.not Greek.


----------



## ireney

Great! (one etymological conundrum less for us  ) What does it mean?


----------



## Chazzwozzer

Billopoulos said:


> Yep, very nice, never heard a woman called Pelin before!
> You could also add: Με υγεία και χαρά! saying that you also wish her to have a good health and joy


Thanks, Billopoulos. 



crazy said:


> ok guys.Pelin is a Turkish name.not Greek.


Read again. I said Pelin is derived from Greek.



ireney said:


> Great! (one etymological conundrum less for us  ) What does it mean?


This is pelin. TDK, the official dictionary, also suggests it's from Greek.


----------



## crazy

Chazzwozzer said:


> Read again. I said Pelin is derived from Greek.


 
Benim de sana zaten bir itirazım olmadı ki.Sadece bir Türk ismi olduğunu söyledim o kadar


----------



## skatoulitsa

Chazzwozzer said:


> This is pelin. TDK, the official dictionary, also suggests it's from Greek.



If "Pelin" is the name of the plant that you link to, then wouldn't the greek translation be "Αρτεμισία"? At least that's what wikipedia says the plant is called...


----------



## GorgyNL

Pelin? Sounds nice!!


----------



## Chazzwozzer

skatoulitsa said:


> If "Pelin" is the name of the plant that you link to, then wouldn't the greek translation be "Αρτεμισία"? At least that's what wikipedia says the plant is called...



That's what made me confused as well.

TDK Dictionary
TDK Dictionary of Names

For both, you'll see "Yun." or "Yunanca" (Greek) and the plant described in Turkish in the official dictionary, however.

Some sources think it has an unclear dictionary, while others say it's the Turkificated form of *Pelinos*.

I'll keep searching for that.


----------



## ireney

This site seems interesting. Look at the etymology section (scroll down)


----------

